# Tank 850L from Hanoi



## hovaten (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello everyone! 
Here is some pics of my tank...








Left








Center








Right








Rotala Macrandra


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

What is that covering the driftwood? Great color but the middle is too empty to me.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice. I like the R. Macaranda. Nice scape!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Valgar I was sort of the same thing you need something in the middle back. JMO and I don't really have an eye for this stuff but that did jump out at me.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

very nice
I don't mind the middle


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> very nice
> I don't mind the middle


ditto, nnot too crowded, but good balance at both sides.


----------



## hovaten (Jul 28, 2007)

New tank 130*110*60cm


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the new scape a lot, It will fill out nicely!


----------



## hovaten (Jul 28, 2007)

Start 5-08
















1.5 Month








2.5 Month


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice tanks you have, both tanks has it own composition and your new tank looks best when it's mature. I like the DW branches on both side and the layout was so natural, if you can provide your tank's specification much better that will inspire us in the setup. Keep up your good work and keep us update. Thanks and well done.:cheer2:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW!!! what a beautiful layout! I can't wait to see it filled in not that it isn't amazing allready!!! I love deeper tanks like this, they really seem to offer a flexability that is unmatched in skinny rectangle mass production tanks. thanks for sharing and I hope to see more photos in the future.


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, nice to see you here !
I like the second tank. It is very nature. Cheers.


----------



## hovaten (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello everyone! 
Here is some pics of my tank...2010
Size 205cm*72cm*60cm (L*D*H)

























































Cheers


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice tank ... What plant is the one that looks like a whitte downoi


----------

